# Ankona Advent



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Str8-Six said:


> View attachment 29823
> Looks like the time has come. 16’10” and 68” beam. Radius transom and I think should be a little more stable than others. Max Hp is 40/50 I think. Very interested in learning more.


Finally a picture waiting on my pricing from Erin with my add ons running a 25 Mercury 2 stroke on it 11 month wait is going to suck.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Rethinking a grab bar now not much cockpit room.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2018)

Great company. I have a new cayenne but I'm wondering why all the new models in such a short time.


----------



## Ross Wittenborn (May 22, 2018)

Maybe a newb question, but what is benefit of radius transom? Easier to spin while poling? Thanks.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Ross Wittenborn said:


> Maybe a newb question, but what is benefit of radius transom? Easier to spin while poling? Thanks.


That and less hull slap, better poling backwards and I believe it should have some benefits under power too but I’m no expert. Mr. Morejohn talked about it on here in a thread I believe.


----------



## jlindsley (Nov 24, 2015)

flashsmith said:


> Great company. I have a new cayenne but I'm wondering why all the new models in such a short time.


Every boat has a different application. Production capabilities increase as well.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Rethinking a grab bar now not much cockpit room.


My thoughts exactly, they look cramped sittin there. Side console on this would be perfect in my opinion. Is it just me or does it look like the back deck extends to far forward?


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Rethinking a grab bar now not much cockpit room.


I think the advent was an iteration of the idea: Heron micro


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

That rear deck is so far forward I’m having a hard time picturing getting 9’ rods in and out easily. Also requires a tiller extension. Is there an option for the cap for one large rear compartment instead of the 3 hatches that oppose each other? Pictures of the bottom of the hull?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> That rear deck is so far forward I’m having a hard time picturing getting 9’ rods in and out easily. Also requires a tiller extension. Is there an option for the cap for one large rear compartment instead of the 3 hatches that oppose each other? Pictures of the bottom of the hull?


Exactly what I was thinking about flyrods maybe leaning towards the heron now.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Exactly what I was thinking about flyrods maybe leaning towards the heron now.


Don’t count this out yet I’m sure they have a different cap layout, I will be telling them this at the demo day cause it’s to cramped


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Lagoonnewb said:


> Don’t count this out yet I’m sure they have a different cap layout, I will be telling them this at the demo day cause it’s to cramped


Yes I am contemplating coming up there that day it's only a few hours from me.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Plus it would be good to meet microskiffers in person i have already meet a few.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Looks like side console would be ideal. The back deck does look a little to far forward but it could be the angle of the picture and that both Mel and Erin are sitting forward


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

Well done, Mel. I think that's one of the best looking Ankonas yet.


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

I think I'm gonna make the drive from Key Largo to check this one out. Is there parking at the meet or do we wade over to the area on the map?


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Yes I am contemplating coming up there that day it's only a few hours from me.


Yeah it’s a 2 hour drive for me but I’m bringing my native, should be a fun day


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Lagoonnewb said:


> Yeah it’s a 2 hour drive for me but I’m bringing my native, should be a fun day


I was thinking about brimbrin my shadowcast just not 100 percent sure yet


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Thought I'd post a few more pics and answer some questions. I've really spent time on the interior and tho' may look a bit cramped, the curved front deck/bulkhead makes it easy to handle 8 fly rods to 9'6". And yes the back deck is a bit larger which makes it more fishable without having the poling platform in the way. The console is larger but all electrical rigging, battery, battery switch, trim tab control and NEMA backbone is all inside and very clean. So nothing is really under the back deck. Easy to service and will stay dry and reliable. This also moves the COG forward making for a very balanced skiff. I'm looking forward to the demo day so you guys can get on and experience it for yourself.

Depending on the feedback and/or demand will determine if an alternate deck is done. I didn't want to handicap a design to accommodate 1 tiller setup for 30 center or side consoles. While I like a tiller personally, we just don't sell that many once the skiff becomes a bit larger.

As far as new models in a short time, I don't see it that way. The Heron 16 is almost 3 years old now so only the Heron 18 is really new along with the Advent.
I still have some loose ends to work around so the first real production skiff will be early July.

As always I appreciate the support and feedback the MS community has afforded us. 

Thanks!

Mel


----------



## elsillo (Aug 6, 2017)

The Advent looks great! its all in the details, I personally like the curved transom and setup of the deck with that extra space to walk around. Hope it sells as well as the Heron which I'm sure it will! I'm excited to get my first Heron 16 this month, and cant wait to be part of the Ankona / SaltMarsh / Tavernier Family.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Best looking console yet! Beautiful boat Mel.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

nice looking boat but the forward opening rear hatch looks like it might be a pia to access.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

devrep said:


> nice looking boat but the forward opening rear hatch looks like it might be a pia to access.


I could be wrong but I think it is just to access the bilge area.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

I assumed that. PIA.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

copperhead said:


> View attachment 29872
> Thought I'd post a few more pics and answer some questions. I've really spent time on the interior and tho' may look a bit cramped, the curved front deck/bulkhead makes it easy to handle 8 fly rods to 9'6". And yes the back deck is a bit larger which makes it more fishable without having the poling platform in the way. The console is larger but all electrical rigging, battery, battery switch, trim tab control and NEMA backbone is all inside and very clean. So nothing is really under the back deck. Easy to service and will stay dry and reliable. This also moves the COG forward making for a very balanced skiff. I'm looking forward to the demo day so you guys can get on and experience it for yourself.
> 
> Depending on the feedback and/or demand will determine if an alternate deck is done. I didn't want to handicap a design to accommodate 1 tiller setup for 30 center or side consoles. While I like a tiller personally, we just don't sell that many once the skiff becomes a bit larger.
> ...


The skiff looks beautiful, as always you guys have done a great job! Looking forward to getting on this to see how it handles, curious as to why you chose a Honda?


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

devrep said:


> I assumed that. PIA.


Not at all, by hinging it on the front it will fold forward flat as if the hatch is not even there. If hinged at the rear it would not even fully open due to conflict with with the motor. The width provides direct access to the only three things under the deck, bilge and bait pumps and fuel water filter.

I know it looks different, but I think once you're on the skiff you'll see how the deck, hatches and interior design work in the real world. Again, I like the feedback!

As far as Honda, the 40/50 platform is right there weight wise. Just trying get real world testing with it. The bonus here is if you buy the Honda outboard, the Honda finance unit (same as Honda cars) will underwrite the entire skiff package at a reasonable interest rate.

Still needs some cup holders tho'.


----------



## Rob (Aug 23, 2015)

copperhead said:


> Not at all, by hinging it on the front it will fold forward flat as if the hatch is not even there. If hinged at the rear it would not even fully open due to conflict with with the motor. The width provides direct access to the only three things under the deck, bilge and bait pumps and fuel water filter.
> 
> I know it looks different, but I think once you're on the skiff you'll see how the deck, hatches and interior design work in the real world. Again, I like the feedback!
> 
> ...


Mel,
Is there a price for this skiff yet? Thanks.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Rob said:


> Mel,
> Is there a price for this skiff yet? Thanks.


Well sort of, as pic'd its probably about $23k with custom aluminum trailer. Standard hull is a full kevlar/carbon vinyl ester resin lamination, full finished cockpit liner, etc. That include tabs, hyd steering, bait well.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Any published speeds yet with the 40? Is it possible to put a 30 on it instead or would it not be enough power?
Didn’t know Honda would finance the entire boat if you ran their motor, that’s interesting!


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

flashsmith said:


> Great company. I have a new cayenne but I'm wondering why all the new models in such a short time.


Just speculating here, but since the biggest bottleneck in production is probably the hull in the mold and the only part that you can't divert more resources to and speed things up, more hulls means shorter waitlists for everyone. If 30 people had a deposit on a Heron 16 then if you want one you probably have to wait 8 months to get it...if 10 of them switch to the Heron 18 and 5 of them to the Advent you can get everyone of your customers a boat sooner


----------



## dranrab (Oct 9, 2016)

That boat begs for a side console. Look how far off center the operator is in that pic. That's an unnatural position. But that is a great looking skiff.


----------



## byates (Jan 12, 2016)

copperhead said:


> View attachment 29872
> Thought I'd post a few more pics and answer some questions. I've really spent time on the interior and tho' may look a bit cramped, the curved front deck/bulkhead makes it easy to handle 8 fly rods to 9'6". And yes the back deck is a bit larger which makes it more fishable without having the poling platform in the way. The console is larger but all electrical rigging, battery, battery switch, trim tab control and NEMA backbone is all inside and very clean. So nothing is really under the back deck. Easy to service and will stay dry and reliable. This also moves the COG forward making for a very balanced skiff. I'm looking forward to the demo day so you guys can get on and experience it for yourself.
> 
> Depending on the feedback and/or demand will determine if an alternate deck is done. I didn't want to handicap a design to accommodate 1 tiller setup for 30 center or side consoles. While I like a tiller personally, we just don't sell that many once the skiff becomes a bit larger.
> ...


Mel- 
Love the look of the hull, and the rear deck size. but I'm struggling to understand the rear hatch layout. Maybe some open hatch pics would help. This hull is on my short list, but tackle and gear access is a priority, and I'm not seeing that with those offset rear hatches. Can you get a boat bag in those? Is one a bait well? What about those of us who don't bait....is there an option for insulated cooler and still maintain gear storage under the other? Drop in liners under those lids? Thanks much.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

We are kind of new to getting the Honda optimized. We'll be taking it up to their test facility in Sebastian to get it dialed in. But it still is just 40hp and best I've seen is 34 mph. 

So we have a pic of the back deck with 2 finished lockers which are both finished baitwell liners. Port side would be meant the std baitwell, about 15gal. The other side could be left out for more storage or whatever you would like. 

The width at the back of the cockpit opening is 44" so that should be a better gauge of the real space available. This allows for full 10" walk around gunnels and rod holder protection below. So the math leaves the cockpit room what it is but having fished the skiff a lot the last week, I still think it works. I'd just like for you guys to get on it first before concluding it is too cramped.

Then again we have multiple center, offset and side console options too. None the less, I am personally a fan of a simple deck layout with just a large hatch in the back deck and a bow hatch in more of a simple lodge skiff so we can have that discussion too.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

bababouy said:


> I think I'm gonna make the drive from Key Largo to check this one out. Is there parking at the meet or do we wade over to the area on the map?


There is parking at the beach then you just walk down the beach where we'll be at. If anyone needs pricing, text me and I can get you a pricing sheet. 863.860.7250


----------



## bababouy (Feb 26, 2018)

Shadowcast said:


> There is parking at the beach then you just walk down the beach where we'll be at. If anyone needs pricing, text me and I can get you a pricing sheet. 863.860.7250


Thanks Jon. I texted you earlier for the price sheet. Scott


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The skiff looks great, Mel!

I might be incorrect, but the rear deck doesn't look any bigger than the Heron 16 TE really. What I think makes the cockpit look smaller to most is the size of the center console, and the radius on the front bulkhead. This is the largest center console I have seen Ankona offer. Their popular center console used on most of their skiffs is much smaller. And a lot of guys tend to have asked for more space for gadgets, so this console is supposed to give all of that. The rear hatch configuration will also make the rear deck look much bigger to the eye. By moving the weight slightly forward, it helps balance the skiff and enhance performance, both on pole and under power. This is something Mel has included into his designs with the Heron 16 Tournament Edition. My buddy Micah has the Heron Lodge, and I have the TE. He fished my skiff and mentioned how mine runs considerably different than his Lodge edition. A little bit of shifting the weight around the center gives the skiff more balance and improved performance. 

I will never judge a skiff until I actually ride it and fish it, I am stoked to check this one out next week, and possibly see one in my driveway at some point. haha.


----------



## SenorCrab (Jun 19, 2018)

Great looking skiff. Excited to hear and see more.

I am digging the angled compartments on the back deck and the larger console. The extra deck room and larger console make sense to me. I'm either spending time at the driver's seat, or standing on the deck. Those wider gunnels should keep you from walking in the cockpit.

Anyone have insight on the functional differences from a 16' Heron TE? Radiused transom, recessed tabs, deck layout.. more/less deadrise? More stable? More for poling flats and less for crossing open water? Lower freeboard?


----------



## bone1fish (May 8, 2016)

I rode the Advent and Heron 16 on demo day. The wind was up causing some nice test conditions. Both boats handled the chop very well. The Heron is wider and "more boat". I felt the Advent was under powered with the 40hp. Personally it is a toss up but I would like a bit larger live well on the Advent. Thanks to PIB and Erin for the ride and answering all my questions.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

After testing the advent myself this weekend I was very impressed, the bay had some nice chop to be able to test it’s open water capability which IMO it excelled. Initially I thought it was cramped just by the pictures, however being on it there was more space than I thought and I did not feel cramped. I personally would like to see a side console to better gauge what I would want, or possibly a smaller center console. Either way I thought the layout was very well throughout and allowed for more room than it looked. I didn’t think the boat was underpowered at all, it got on plane fast and had good topend. Don’t sleep on this boat as it is a great all around skiff that will handle a multitude of different conditions!


----------



## SenorCrab (Jun 19, 2018)

Thank you both for your reviews. I was hoping that there would be some input that followed the demo day.

I do like the dual livewell setup for a baitwell and release well but I had the same concern about the size not accommodating larger trout and upper slot reds. On the pro side, the Advent livewell(s) seem much more accessible than the large one on the Heron.

Great to have options! Looking forward to what options and setups start coming off the line.


----------



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

I would love to see it on a 60hp


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I like the console hatch door. Beats plastic junk normally used. Good looking boat. Not enough cockpit for me. Those two back hatches seem like they would make getting things in and out difficult. However I like this boat.


----------



## Dan8383 (Nov 22, 2018)

Why not make those two rear storages bigger? Any hull pics?


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Dan8383 said:


> Why not make those two rear storages bigger? Any hull pics?


Being that I’m the lucky owner of this exact skiff there is more than enough storage space, I’m sure a jumpseat console with livewell will be an option for those people that want to keep fish but the small bait well is large enough to keep shrimp, mullet, pogies, or whatever sort of bait you want. There is also a good amount of storage under the front hatch and in the console. I usually carry the bare essentials, a flybox or 2, tippet material, and the obvious safety stuff. There is also a good amount of floor space too and the rounded cap really does a good job of freeing it up. 
With the 40hp Honda I am getting 30-31 mph trimmed out with just me and fuel and 28 with 2 people and fuel plenty fast enough for me


----------



## bone1fish (May 8, 2016)

Post a picture


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

bone1fish said:


> Post a picture


https://www.microskiff.com/threads/ankona-advent-first-impressions.57784/
Pictures can be found here


----------

